# Has anyone bred galactonotus consistantly?



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anyone on here successfully bred galactonotus? If anyone has any tips on what they do to induce breeding I would appreciate it. Thanks.

Frank


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

No, but I have heard wet/dry seasons work well. I am getting some soon, so i'll test it out.


----------



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

Give Patrick Nabors a ring and check out his website. I just pick up a trio of reds and he is very knowledgeable on the topic!

Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

-bassman


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I know Patrick, a really great guy, but last I talked to him he has pretty infrequent success with them as well. I haven't yet heard of anyone who has done it with consistency. Thanks for the replys though!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

It also depends on the color morph. Tghe orange galacts or 75 % orange are a little easier to bred than the others. However they are seasonal frogs and may only lay 5-10 eggs per clutch for a short period of time and then not breed for a year. You can also contact eric maleopsy (sorry for the mispelling of your name). He has galacts and I bought mine from him.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

The morph I have are the Solid Orange. Everyone I know that has these (except the guy I got them from) has had a hard time breeding this morph.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Galacts are not year round breeders as a rule. There are exceptions and usually they apply to a pair that tends to breed more consistantly well or for a longer period of time.

None of my groups/pairs breed all year long and most only do for about 3-4 months. Usually there are some problems with the first and last clutches of eggs each season. Some don't pop legs and stay as a tadpole for months on end. The others get sls or morph out very small and weak. I cull these frogs.

One of the most important things with galacts is to avoid breeding them to young, it seems to adversely affect the production potential when they get older. Wait until they are at least 2 years old.

Another important thing is food and a lot of it. IF the frogs are not adequately fed prior to the breeding season they will not produce much of anything. This is one area where many beginners will have problems, the just don't feed enough qualtiy food for the whole year. Getting the culturing down so you don't ever run out of food is key to raising healthy frogs.

Galacts come from the leaf litter in Brazil and usually burrow down as the dry season progresses, which is part of the reason they are "seasonal" in production.

When the season starts the frogs will become very active, lots of calling and wrestling. Both groups and pairs will start chasing and wrestling with each other during the egg laying period. Mine prefer to lay eggs in film canisters laid on the ground, but they also use huts and broad leaves sporadically. The eggs appear white or dull grey, they resemble unfertilized or bad eggs of other species like tincts or auratus. So don't throw them away. Always assume they are good until they start to decay (become flaccid, runny and melted looking). I put some tadpole tea in a petri dish and wait for the eggs to hatch, if they lay in a film canister I put the whole canister in the petri dish with some sphagnum moss to keep it steady. This frog morphs out larger with a higher protein food as tads, I like to use freeze dried bloodworms supplemented with good fish flake.

The rest of the care is pretty straight forward once they morph out they will take flies.

Hope this helps and good luck
ERic


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Eric. About the only thing that you mentioned I don't really do for them is provide much of a seasonal variance. I will try to do that this year. All five of my solid oranges are between 2-3 years so age shouldn't be a problem. Thanks again.

Frank


----------

